# Flash , Javascript code



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

How can I tell the Flash programming language to run this part of my html/javascript code:

<script language="javascript">


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

How can I tell the Flash programming language to run this part of my html/javascript code:


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Okay,
Now i'll be more specific,
How do I call a javascript function from a hyperlink?


----------



## Cozz (Jul 10, 2001)

What kind of Flash program are you using? There are loads of programs that use the Flash programming language. Check the Flashkit forums and then do an advanced search for java in the flash related forums or if your not uing Flash, there should be a help forum for the program you are using.
Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

I am just looking for a quick example on how to call a javascript function. It's just a simple question. For example, if i had a page with a javascript function and I wanted to activate that function from a hyperlink in Frontpage, what would I type in where it wants me to input the url of the hyperlink?


----------



## ClassyLinks (Aug 12, 2001)

If you were coding a hyperlink to call a javascript from frontpage you would do it this way:


```
javascript:new_window('file.jpg')
(javascript is all one word here....don't know why the forum is splitting it up.)
```
This calls a javascript entitled new_window.

Not sure, but you could probably code the hyperlinks the same way in flash. But flash can contol a lot of the thinks you'd want javascript for anyway. Especially roll-overs and such.


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks for your help. Here is the code I hade to use:

Hyperlink = *javascript:mainPop(450,650);*

Javascript function = *function mainPop(){
window.open("main.html","Title","width=800,height=600,top=0,left=0,toolbars=no,scrollbars=no,statusbar=no")*


----------

